
They have created a new authentication method. Forget the traditional passwords - danielsarg
http://appthenty.com
======
tzs
If you want information on this, don't start at their site. Start at their
YouTube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMfK4rNGd70](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMfK4rNGd70)

The site just embeds that video plus a form to enter your email address to
register to "help us to make it happen" (presumably that means to get notified
when their crowdfunding campaign gets started), but they embed the video in an
obnoxious way. They do not enable the normal YouTube video controls.

This is a problem because the video just shows people using traditional
systems and their new system, with text overlays making their pitch. There is
no one speaking.

If you happen to spend too long looking at what they are showing you and so
fail to complete some of the text before the scene changes there is no
apparent way to go back, other than refreshing the page to start the video
over from the beginning.

Also, since no one is speaking the only thing sound is used for is music.
Without the normal controls, you cannot use the normal YouTube video mute
function to turn this off. To mute you have to use your browser's "mute this
tab" function, if available, or your system's mute function.

With the normal controls missing there is also no apparent way to see how long
the video is (2:22 BTW). That's going to lose them a lot of views, I predict,
from people who get there via Reddit or HN or other social media links.

------
timonoko
TL;DW: You can tap in your password, in morse perhaps? I watched only last few
seconds of the boring video in Youtube.

\- I am pretty sure that experienced morse operator can very easily learn your
taps just by watching and listening.

